

Ask a Physicist to speak at your funeral - beerglass
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/ask-physicist-speak-your-funeral-0

======
SaberTail
This is pretty obviously written by a non-physicist.

For one thing, energy isn't conserved on a universal scale. Energy
conservation is a consequence of time invariance[1]. We've measured that the
universe is inflating, and so isn't invariant in time. So on large enough
scales, energy isn't conserved.

And, as a (ex-)physicist, I'd be more likely to say something about how little
time we have compared to the age of the universe, or even compared to single
atoms. Or about how we end up quantum entangled with the entire universe on
long enough time scales (at least in some interpretations of quantum
mechanics).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noether's_theorem#Example_1:_Co...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noether's_theorem#Example_1:_Conservation_of_energy)

------
cgore
Whoever wrote this is probably going to be quite despondent and inconsolable
whenever someone they actually care about dies.

